# Rubik's Cube BLD 47.22s WR, Haiyan Zhuang, Beijing Metropolis Open 2009



## cts2906 (May 3, 2009)

I had put it in my youtube last day！


----------



## Fobo911 (May 3, 2009)

Wow!

All of his blind-cubing at those speed 3x3x3 competitions paid off!


----------



## IamWEB (May 3, 2009)

He beat Nakajima's video from at home! And by .09 seconds, too.

This time is just incredible, seriously.


----------



## blah (May 3, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> He beat Nakajima's video from at home! And by .09 seconds, too.


How is Nakaji even involved in all this? It's a BLD record for goodness' sake.



IamWEB said:


> This time is just incredible, seriously.


How so? It's not even a second better than the previous WR, and Ville's done better _averages_ at home.

I'm not dissing Haiyan here, I'm just surprised that people are surprised that he got the WR :confused:


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

blah said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > He beat Nakajima's video from at home! And by .09 seconds, too.
> ...



I also don't see what's so impressive about this. Haiyan did a good job, and obviously is very talented, but Ville's going to steal the WR away at Vaasa for sure, by at least 5 seconds. (Note that I'm not as good of a blind predictor as Mike is)


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2009)

Oooh good to see his reaction! Nice video!


----------



## Kian (May 3, 2009)

byu said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



It's *obviously impressive.* Of the thousands of BLD solves ever done in competition, this is the fastest. *Ever.* Even if Ville beats his record by 20 seconds the next time he competes, it doesn't make this not impressive. The man deserves a *lot* of credit, don't rob him of that.


----------



## ManasijV (May 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



I agree with Kian. For all you other losers if ville got that in competition and averaged a ton better at home then dont you think this guy can too? And he has attended many competitions after his WR and i don't see a new one every time.


----------



## joey (May 3, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> And he has attended many competitions after his WR and i don't see a new one every time.


If you mean Ville.. he only has been to one comp after the WR competition.


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2009)

blah said:


> How is Nakaji even involved in all this? It's a BLD record for goodness' sake.


Nakaji does BLD, doesn't he? He's also very popular on youtube.



blah said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > This time is just incredible, seriously.
> ...


It's incredible because it's a WR. If you don't think it's good, why don't you go beat Ville's 48.05 in competition (or even in practice)? I bet you can't. Anyway, Ville has had a chance to do better than this in competition, but he didn't. So if you're saying "blah blah this is a bad time" - who cares? It beats every other time ever achieved in a competition, including some of Ville's times! Besides, Ville's not the only person who's done better averages than this at home - Haiyan has too! This may not be a very good solve for Haiyan (or for Ville) but they have both had trouble achieving good results in competitions, so I for one am very impressed that Haiyan has pulled through to get a good official result.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



I am not attempting to rob him of credit. I am simply saying that Ville has done so much better that if Ville had gone to more competitions, he would have the WR lower than this. Sorry if my previous post was rude.


----------



## shelley (May 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> Of the thousands of BLD solves ever done in competition, this is the fastest. *Ever.*



Actually, he has done two faster. Unfortunately, they were in the speedsolve round so they didn't count as the BLD WR.


----------



## joey (May 3, 2009)

HaiYan has done times much lower than this too, if he had been to more comps etc etc etc..
Just keep quiet now byu.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

joey said:


> HaiYan has done times much lower than this too, if he had been to more comps etc etc etc..
> Just keep quiet now byu.



All right. I'm sorry. I didn't realize that my post was rude or anything. I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## Kian (May 3, 2009)

shelley said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Of the thousands of BLD solves ever done in competition, this is the fastest. *Ever.*
> ...



haha, fair enough. even more impressive, then.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 3, 2009)

blah said:


> How so? It's not even a second better than the previous WR, and Ville's done better _averages_ at home.



So has Haiyan. He almost had a sub-40 average of 12 if he didn't have his 2nd DNF on the 12th solve.


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

I like seeing peoples reactions when they take off their blind fold and see the solved cube and yell: "yeah!" By the way cts2906, you only have 4 posts?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 3, 2009)

shelley said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Of the thousands of BLD solves ever done in competition, this is the fastest. *Ever.*
> ...



He does BLD in normal speedsolve as well?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> He does BLD in normal speedsolve as well?



Look at his times. It's pretty obvious just looking at them. And yes, people who were there have confirmed that's what he does. His best solve done BLD in competition is 44.61, so he's beaten this by almost 3 seconds in competition. But like Shelley says, it doesn't count.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 3, 2009)

Wow! That's cool.
This motivates me to get a successful BLD attempt by the end of the week.
Sadly, I've been posting in the blindfold failures thread a bit too much for my liking.


----------

